# Directions to the Brugge Aire



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi

We are heading over to France soon and would like to pop up to Brugge for a couple of days.

Could anyone give us easy to follow directions to the Aire, from the Calais direction?

Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Brugge Centre is well signposted off the A10.
As you approach the centre just pick up and follow the 'coach parking' pictorgrams, the aire is next door to the coach park.

If you have a satnav, its on Bargeweg
51.1966359 N 
3.224968 E

pete


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Do a search as I've heard/read some bad reports of the Aire in Brugge


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've used the aire (old and new) about 6 times. OK so the new aire isn't cheap (15EUR last time I went, with rumours of it increasing). However, for proximity to one of the most beautiful cities in Europe you can't fault it. Not sure what the bad reports are. :?

Griff


----------



## xploreit (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with Griff, we spent a night there last year on our way back from Greece. Found it by accident. It's just a short walk in to the city. For 15 euros, you electric and access to water, and a waste dump, good value.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

22.50 euro three weeks ago!!!!! Guy there said the were losing thousands as the increase was making people think twice so it was never full, always a couple of spaces. We were going to park outside on the first night and go in the next morning but all the motorhomes seemed to move off around 8pm so not sure if you get booked for parking there. 

He also said, but dont quote me - there is no rush to get out at bang on 11am as a glitch in the system will allow for a bit more time - 30 to 60 mins was what he said but at 22.50 euro I was not taking the chance.

It is also 50 cents to empty your toilet!!!!

But hey ho it is handy and a short walk from the city. Go to the chocolate shop Modeor Babulette - the white chocolate fresh creams is to die for as is the chocolate mouse ones. I brought a kilo away with the intention of taking them home - by the time we got to the mosel they were gone.

If you are coming from the Calais side then you will come to a roundabout with St Micheals on it (or you may have driven through St Micheals to get to the roundabout) follow the ring road and you will pass train station on right - unmissable as there are thousands upon thousands of bikes outside. Just after this look for the sliproad to the right and as previously said signed bus parking. it is then the car park on the right - the left hand motorhome parking is short stay and even dearer!

Just watch the red light cameras they seems to be everywhere in this place.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

22.50EUR 8O 

Is that the standard charge now or is there a peak-season supplement and it reverts to 15EUR Sept onwards?

I'd still pay it though.

Griff


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

If we want to turn up in the morning, spend the day in Bruges, then stop over night and set off next morning is this a suitable place?

What is the earliest time you can park?

If this is an 'evening to morning' stop only are there parking places for during the day?

Alternatively, is there a good camp site close to the city centre?


----------



## oldmokey (May 27, 2007)

*Brugge*

Brillant stop over no worries follow

linkhttp://www.brugge.be/internet/en/toerisme/praktische_info/bereikbaarheid-parkeren/parkeren.htm


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

There's masses of free parking along the ring road - a short walk into the centre. We've never had problems parking for the day


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Brugge*



oldmokey said:



> Brillant stop over no worries follow
> 
> linkhttp://www.brugge.be/internet/en/toerisme/praktische_info/bereikbaarheid-parkeren/parkeren.htm


http://www.brugge.be/internet/en/toerisme/praktische_info/bereikbaarheid-parkeren/parkeren.htm

Removed the 'link' from the front 

Useful web page - thanks.


----------

